# Carbon Revolution RX7



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Another TA FD3S. This is pretty much as extreme as it gets! 


















A couple more on my blog


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

wow.... that is hardcore. personally, i think it is a bit too much but then again, its purpose is to break records. very nice pictures as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I just checked your blog.... I want to live there. I don't think I need a TV or car magazines, or porn for that matter.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Tsukuba - what times did it manage?


----------



## Saurus GT-R (Sep 5, 2008)

That looks awesome, as a Jap GT Car. Great pics.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Been following the build for ages, a truly immense car. The build seems to be without a budget. Much respect for Revolution, they have built some stunning FDs.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Another TA FD3S???

That looks more like a retired JGTC car going to TA for a laugh... :runaway:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

She really really is hardcore all the way! But knowing that none off it is for show makes me love her even more  :runaway:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

how much lighter than stock?


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, what the weight saving?


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

that is by far the craziest rx7 i have ever seen. 
weight savings +1


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

983 kg:smokin:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Dinner dinner dinner dinner Batman!

Holy stealth bomber Batman!

Can I have on please?


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

DRAGON said:


> Been following the build for ages, a truly immense car. The build seems to be without a budget. Much respect for Revolution, they have built some stunning FDs.


Where have you been following the build?

I want to see too!!


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

i have a couple of option mags following the build.....very special car

great pics dino:thumbsup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

DCD said:


> 983 kg:smokin:


the power of a 13b engine, 
the balance of an rx7, 
and the weight of a mkII Honda CRX... 
That is scary... 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

wow 
thanks Dino for sharing


----------

